# Spicy Cheese Dip before SHTF



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This is really good!

Spicy Cheese Dip

2 pounds Velveeta cheese
8 oz cream cheese
2-10 oz cans of Rotel hot diced tomatoes and green chilies un-drained
1 pound ground chuck cooked and drained

Cut cheese into 1/2 inch squares and place in microwavable bowl
Add cream cheese, Rotel , and ground chuck
Nuke for 5 to 7 minutes stirring after 3 minutes
A couple of bags tortilla chips, some good friends, a few beers, and praise the Lord!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Does your avatar show the after-effects?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I make a similar dip only I substitute shredded cheddar and American cheese instead of Velveeta, add fresh cilantro and chopped jalapeno. Good stuff!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

We make this with shredded barbeque pork instead of the beef.  Good on top of a baked potato, or with tortilla chips.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I make a similar dip only I substitute shredded cheddar and American cheese instead of Velveeta, add fresh cilantro and chopped jalapeno. Good stuff!


How can you possibly substitute velveeta?! On the other hand fresh cilantro is a stellar idea


----------

